# The Coffee Bean now offers Freshly Roasted Blends from Square Orange



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Square-Orange-Coffees.html

Great blends encompassed to bring superb styles and flavours to everyday coffee drinking. These coffees are our most popular coffees and firm favourites with valued customers.

Look at the prices we're sure you'll agree you will struggle to find lower prices anywhere else.


----------

